# Austerity for Intel Community...



## mike_cos (Nov 3, 2012)

Crisis bites everywhere... but watch out guys...next could be worst...

53,9 Billion $ for NIP
21,5 Billion $ for MIP

2011 were:

54, 6 the NIP
24, 0 the MIP

http://www.reuters.com/article/2012/10/30/us-usa-intelligence-spending-idUSBRE89T1BZ20121030


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 3, 2012)

A lot of the plus-up in NIP and MIP were GWOT/OCO related, it's kind of natural to see a drawdown now that we won the war abandoned Iraq and are in the process of doing the same to Afghanistan.


----------



## mike_cos (Nov 4, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> A lot of the plus-up in NIP and MIP were GWOT/OCO related, it's kind of natural to see a drawdown now that we won the war abandoned Iraq and are in the process of doing the same to Afghanistan.


Mara... you are right as usual... but threats are still pending all over the world... threats especially for US, like Syria, Iran, ALBA, Arab Spring, AQIM, Al-Shabaab and so on... I would like to know about next POTUS'NIP....

P.S. The UBL elimination could be a reason to cut the NIP/MIP budget? (as you know I have an idea....)


----------

